# Hymer/Smev sink waste fitting



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

One of the fittings under my sink snapped :evil: & allowed the cutlery drawer to fill with dirty dish water....at 11.30 in the evening. The fitting is a 25mm female push fit onto the waste trap & the other end is 18mm male that takes the short length of flexible pipe.



Does anyone know where I can get a couple ?

NB.There's nothing like this on the CAK Tanks webby. I've sent them a picture & they're having a look.

TIA Dave.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

if you cant get the part i m sure you d get away with using a washing machine waste pipe as the fitting is much the same size but made of rubber thus can be made to fit and it comes attached to similar flexi pipe...

just a thought ...


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Despite the photo, I'm still not sure what diameter you require, but in the absence of CAK providing the right part, perhaps there is something at Magnum Motorhomes (scroll down).

HTH.

Keep us posted re progress please.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Have you tried hymeruk ? they have a e-bay shop (I think it is run by Brownhills) About 18 months ago we had a Hymer caravan and the sink waste disintegrated completely. Went to my local caravan dealer and he wanted £43.00 for a fitting that was not exactly the same, but would have done the job. When I said " that seems expensive for something that is not identical" he replied " if you get a genuine Hymer part you could double that price at least".

I contacted hymeruk and spoke to a very knowledgeable bloke in their spares dept and the actual price for a genuine Hymer fitting was £19.99. which I duly purchased.

I know their after sales dept gets slagged off a lot, but I could not fault the service I received from them.

Hope this helps

Nidge


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Yup...I've called them. It was my first port of call but the bloke didn't have clue what I was on about. I didn't expect him to either. It's in an obscure place & I've never seen one before 8O I'll send a picture to Brownhills tomorrow & see what hapens.

I'll post a follow up once I get the bits.

D.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Washing-M...yers_Parts_Accessories_ET&hash=item3cabf9642d

the small end should be a perfect fit and rubber wont ever snap again !


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

I had exactly the same thing happen to my Hymer sink. I got some good insulating tape and taped the broken piece back in place and wrapped it round several times. I then warmed the waste pipe with a hairdryer and managed to fit it over the now enlarged pipe and then taped it all up again to ensure it was water tight.

It was a bit of a Heath Robinson solution, but so far it is holding. If you do manage to source the part I would be most grateful if you would let me know.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MorrisMotorhome said:


> If you do manage to source the part I would be most grateful if you would let me know.


So would I Dave.

Camper UK at North Hykeham, Lincoln, have often sourced Hymer parts for me, using the build code number from the conversion plate on the side skirt.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, not much to report. Thanks for the replies, especially the one suggesting using washing m/c parts  I raided my spare parts boxes & found one of the push on rubber hose ends. This has solved the problem in the mean time. I'll keep looking for the correct part but if I'm honest I think the washing m/c hose parts would do a better job. 

Many thanks for the replies.

Regards, Dave.


----------

